# Doppelt



## taube4 (29. Nov 2014)

Wie kann ich feststellen, ob eine Zahl im Array doppelt vorkommt?


----------



## JavaMeister (29. Nov 2014)

Wie würdest du das auf einem Blatt papier machen?


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (5. Dez 2014)

taube4 hat gesagt.:


> Wie kann ich feststellen, ob eine Zahl im Array doppelt vorkommt?



Nimm doch einfach ein HashSet , da werden automatisch alle doppelten Einträge aussortiert.


----------

